# NDI for PowerPoint



## etre.Et.soi (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi all,

PPT NDI transfers PowerPoint presentations via NDI technology released by NewTek. Can be also used as a character generator because it supports transparency. 
https://github.com/ykhwong/ppt_ndi

Do you know if there is a version for LibreOffice?

etre


----------



## Lakshmikant (Oct 3, 2021)

i tried many versions of PPT NDI (like 1.0.4, 1.0.3, 1.0.2, 1.2.1 etc) but any version is not working. only 1.0.3 opens properly but not working. i am using...........
my first pc....
windows 7 x64 sp1 and OBS 27.0.1
all fuction of obs is working perfectally

my second pc....
windows 10 x64 1903 and OBS 27.1.1
all fuction of obs is working perfectally

my third PC
windows 8.1 x64 and OBS 27.0.1
all fuction of obs is working perfectally

please see two attachments

Please help


----------



## ljobregon (Sep 22, 2022)

Using the PPT NDI Classic option?


----------



## Luces Cámara Aprendo (Sep 25, 2022)

I tested the software and it works fine in Classic mode.
You may what my review  here: https://youtu.be/fbTpLYf7_34


----------



## tembofinancial (Oct 2, 2022)

I also want the solution.


----------

